# Wera Screwdriver Opinions



## msdmsd (Nov 27, 2009)

I was looking through a Knipex catalog and noticed they don't sell screwdrivers but include Wera screwdrivers in some of their tool kits. I just got a pair of Knipex linemans and small diagonal flush cutters and love how they perform and feel in my hand. The Wera look super comfortable and was just wondering if anyone has any experience using them.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Good quality tools! I like their terminal screwdrivers, but the larger ones feel weird in my hand....I much prefer Wiha screwdrivers!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

At first I thought the Wera screwdriver handle felt like an odd gimmick.

Then I realized I was holding it wrong.

They designed it so that when you're actually turning the driver your fingers wrap around it comfortably.

I bought the banger driver, though, where the shaft extends to the cap, so I'm generally holding it "backwards". In terms of the quality so far? I've had it for about 3 months now, and have used it for banging and prying and it's holding up very well. Much better than the stanley "demo drivers".

In the end, they're screwdrivers, it's not like you're buying a new drill. Give one a try.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a set of Kraftform 100 VDE insulated drivers that I was lucky to get a deal on. They would have been a bit pricy otherwise. I haven't had them that long but these are pretty much the greatest screwdrivers I've ever handled. The tips are cut by laser(and ridged on the slot and philips drivers) and the metal is super hard. They feel great in my hand. You definitely would not want to use these as beaters because they are nice...but they make do one specifically for beating and prying called the Chiseldriver. I love their Robertson drivers especially but haven't successfully found a #3(not in the set) anywhere.

The downside of having cool screwdrivers is that I'm always paranoid that someone at work will walk away with one/all of them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The downside of having cool screwdrivers is that I'm always paranoid that someone at work will walk away with one/all of them.


The plus side is that if you're carrying a unique set, that unless they keep them hidden from view somehow, you'll spot them when you see them.

I left a pair of greenlee dipped lineman's with 12 guage strippers on them in the john during the summer. Realized it 5 minutes later and went back to get them.

Gone.

I was irritated, but it was my fault.

3 weeks ago?

Happened to be walking down the hall and saw them sitting on one of the bricklayer's tool box.

Without even breaking stride, I swooped down, picked them up, and put them in my pocket. They were rusted as ****, but I oiled them good and they work good as they ever did.


----------



## wihatools (Aug 23, 2009)

*Wiha Tools are available online in Canada*



cdnelectrician said:


> Good quality tools! I like their terminal screwdrivers, but the larger ones feel weird in my hand....I much prefer Wiha screwdrivers!


just wanted to inform you that Wiha Tools are now available online in Canada,
you can order over 4000+ products from our new website @ http://www.wihatools.ca
Contact me know if you have any specific questions.

Regards,
Hovsep S.
Admin @ Wiha Tools Canada
www.wihatools.ca


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

the handle on wera is kinda funky i was using it for a few months and switch to a wiha flat head since i already have a philips and breaker screwdriver the acr one is nice


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

wihatools said:


> just wanted to inform you that Wiha Tools are now available online in Canada,
> you can order over 4000+ products from our new website @ http://www.wihatools.ca
> Contact me know if you have any specific questions.
> 
> ...



Saw the site a few months ago and was frustrated with it. I guess it wasn't finished yet. Now that its a little more functional and I see little things like prices (don't even get me started on the pure stupidity of companies making sites live while they're still works in progress) compared to what they are in the US...I'm gonna have to pass. Its still cheaper to tack on currency differences, shipping and brokerage fees dealing with places in the US than it is to deal with you here....

...even then its got to be something I really want.

I've got a bunch of Wiha stuff that I've bought locally and from the US, at prices that come nowhere near the websites insanity that I'm very happy with, but the prices you're asking here in Canada are outrageous.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, not cheap! 80 bucks for a pair of insulated diagonal cutters???? I can get Knipex insulated diagonals for under 60! Wiha makes some quality tools though.


----------



## lemau (Aug 29, 2010)

hi guys....
Im very passion about tools... 
for my favorite screwdriver,i`m preferred to use *WIHA *and* WERA* brands.
for me it have a good quality and heavy duty...
for my works,i`m used :-

1) WIHA REVERSIBLE SCREWDRIVER
2) WERA VARIO REVERSIBLE SCREWDRIVER
3) WIHA VDE SOFT FINISH SCREWDRIVER


----------

